# Murphy's Law and setting up a flyrod...



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Getting my 7 weight rod ready today..or so I thought. Backing no problem. Then to the line. For some reason, I lost focus and ran out to the post office to check on a delivery. The line was about 1/3 on the spool. When I came back, my cat was entangled in the line, gleefully nawing away at it. Untangled the mess and the cat absolutely destroyed the line, a brand new Rio Steelhead/Salmon that I owned for approximately 12 hours. Stupid cat. Even more stupid owner of the cat
To add insult to injury, the drag knob on my reel somehow got loose. As I picked my reel, the knob fell, rolled on the floor and into the grate to be forever lost in my house's duct work.
After ordering replacement line and parts for the reel, I cracked open a beer and watched Youtube videos on flyfishing.
Just one of those days.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Better luck next go around keep beer handy just in case for medicinal use


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Cats 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Ouch!


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

They say catgut will work just fine as flyline.........


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Next time put the cat in the fridge with the beer until you get everything rigged.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Thats a bad start but I think you was getting too far ahead of yourself. I would grabbed the beer first and gotten it all done before I jump elsewhere. Yeah damned cats have done more damages to fishing gear but my dogs have never done anything yet except getting an occasional small fly hook in her on the waters while fishing.


----------

